# Cello sonata



## Jfong (Feb 9, 2014)

so, its my second post on this forum. (first post here: http://www.talkclassical.com/30549-midnight-fantasy-piano-suite.html)

Link to the recording:

__
https://soundcloud.com/jeffrey-fong%2Fcello-sonata-in-e-minor-sonata

Just a brief description:

exposition
0:00 first theme A, E minor
0:43 first theme B 
1:32 bridge to second theme, modulates to B minor
1:48 second theme
2:14 second theme repeats, but modulates to C# minor
development
2:45 pre-core, motives taken from first theme supported by different harmonies
3:04 core, modulation happens almost every bar. The entire section is based on two motives
3:58 Standing on the dominant 
recapitulation 
4:28 first theme A 
5:10 first theme B, slightly different from the one in exposition
5:58 bridge to second theme, modulates to D minor this time because second theme modulates two sharps up, in order to end the piece in the home key, D minor is needed
6:14 second theme, D minor
6:39 second theme repeats, modulates to E minor
7:09 coda

First lets talk about the flaws I know of:
1. lack of balance between two instruments in first theme A. (first theme B is intended to be solo part for cello so I guess its okay)
2. Standing on the dominant at the end of development is sloppy-ish 
3. Not enough variation in the recapitulation, pretty much the same as exposition
4. Transition is awkward at times
5. cello is not showcased enough, such as double stops
6. Terrible recording :/

Now, the stuff I really like
1. High registers in the cello voice, though, the cellist didnt play it perfectly
2. First theme B, both in exposition and recap (0:43 & 5:10)
3. How the development is built based on only two motives and interaction between two voices
4. Coda


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

Is this your cello work? It has an impressive post romantic sound. Who is playing the cello?


----------



## Jfong (Feb 9, 2014)

Ian Moore said:


> Is this your cello work? It has an impressive post romantic sound. Who is playing the cello?


Yes it's my composition indeed! And the cellist is just a friend of mine


----------



## zvioliny (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow, amazing!!
It reminds me of the Elgar Cello concerto a little bit, but that could just be because of the scale...


----------

